# Scruffts 09



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Is your crossbreed the next Scruffts Family Crossbreed Dog of the Year?

Scruffts is the nations favourite crossbreed competition and is a great way to enjoy time with your dog and family. A crossbreed is a dog of mixed blood, whose parents are of two different breeds, or a mixture of several breeds.

Crossbreed Dogs

The Kennel Club is co-ordinating Scruffts heats throughout the UK in 2009. The winners from each heat will be invited to Discover Dogs 2009 at Earls Court 2, London in November for the Grand Final.

Each entrant will have a few minutes in the spotlight to dazzle the judges in the following four classes:

Most Handsome Crossbreed Dog 6 months - 7 years
Prettiest Crossbreed Bitch 6 months - 7 years
Child's Best Friend* 6 months - 12 years
Golden Oldie Crossbreed 8 years or over
*(handled by a young person between 6 and 16 years of age

The winner of each class will be entered into the Grand Final to compete for the overall accolade of Scruffts Family Crossbreed Dog of the Year at next years Discover Dogs on 8th November 2009.

Scruffts supporting the Kennel Club Charitable Trust

The Kennel Club Charitable Trust co-ordinates individual charitable donations and funds to benefit the canine world. Its mission is to promote the general improvement of dogs through charitable donations and research grants.

Entry to each class is £1 with all money raised going to the Kennel Club Charitable Trust.

How to Enter:

Theres no need to register or enter in advance; just simply turn up on the day at any of the heats listed and you too could dazzle the judges. Entry to each class is just £1 and all the money raised goes to the Kennel Club Charitable Trust to help make a difference for dogs.

Eligibility for entry:

Scruffts is a competition for crossbreed dogs - pedigree dogs, therefore, are not eligible for entry. Dogs must be over six months of age to enter a Scruffts class and must not be older than 12 years.

Scruffts rosettes will be awarded to 1st, 2nd and 3rd places in each class.

It must be stressed that only 1st place winners in each class are eligible for the final in November. However, in the event of a 1st place winner not being able to attend the final then 2nd or 3rd place winners will be invited to attend in their place.

Judging Guidelines

Whilst Scruffts is a fun competition, judges will also be checking that the dogs have the following qualities:

Good character
Good health
Good temperament with people and other dogs
Contact Us

If you have any queries about Scruffts, please call the Scruffts hotline number open 9.00 to 17.00 Monday to Friday.

Scruffts Hotline: 0844 770 5235.

Scruffts 2009 Heats
05-Jan-09

Date Show Location Contact Details 
22/02/2009 Westonbirt Arboreta Nr Tetbury, Gloucestershire [email protected]

19/04/2009 Mypetstop Pet Resort & Care Centre Denton, Manchester Bernadette Armstrong  Tel: 0161 337 2300

03-04/05/2009 Leicestershire County Show Leicester 
17/05/2009 Mypetstop Pet Resort & Care Centre Tingley, Leeds Bernadette Armstrong  Tel: 0161 337 2300

14/06/2009 Mypetstop Pet Resort & Care Centre Washington, Tyne & Wear Bernadette Armstrong  Tel: 0161 337 2300

06/06/2009 Pengwern Companion Dog Show Pengwern Hall, Denbighshire Emma Parker - Tel: 01745 563365

07/06/2009 Hearing Dogs Summer Fayre Princes Risborough, Bucks Ruth Dunkin - 01844 348136 Hearing Dogs for Deaf People

20-21/06/2009 Paws in the Park Show Broadlands, Romsey, Hampshire Jean Sloman  Tel: 01730 266633

19/07/2009 Durham County Canine Association - CANCELLED DUE TO RAIN. Re-scheduled for 15th Aug Herrington Country Park, Tyne & Wear Claire Reid

25/07/2009 Gables Farm Open Day Plymouth, Devon Katie Barkell  Tel: 01752 342410

26/07/2009 Dogs Trust Fun Day & Dog Show Chatelherault Country Park, Hamilton Evie Johnstone - Tel: 01506 416768 - [email protected]

15/08/2009 Clacton & District Dog Show Stonham Barns, Stowmarket, Suffolk John Carter - Tel: 01621 818483

15/08/2009 Durham County Canine Association Riverside Park, Tyne & Wear Claire Reid - Tel: 01207 570080

29&30/08/2009 Egham Royal Show Whitehall Lane, Egham, Surrey Jackie Cashen - Tel: 01784 241429 - [email protected]

09/09/2009 RSPCA Party in the Park Halifax, West Yorkshire Kath Airey

12/09/2009 Findon Companion Dog Show Findon, West Sussex Pat O'Shea - [email protected]

12-13/09/2009 Paws in the Park Show Hop Farm Country Park, Paddock Wood, Kent Jean Sloman  Tel: 01730 266633

13/09/2009 Battersea Reunion Battersea Park, London Candy Elton  Tel: 020 7627 9295

11/10/2009 Autumn Show East of England Showground, Peterborough Kerry Buttriss - [email protected]


----------



## freddies_mum (Apr 12, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Is your crossbreed the next Scruffts Family Crossbreed Dog of the Year?


I'm hoping so! My two doggies are both in the finals - Freddie won Most Handsome and Darcey won Prettiest at the show in Chester le Street, so Scruffts here we come...

Is anyone else going?


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Umm...Discover Dogs is actually gonna be at Earls Court 1 this year.  Just fyi!!

This is going to be my first year at Discover Dogs. I'm going for the POMS!!!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

My crossbred bitch treacle came 2nd again at the scruffs at paws in the park that 2 years in a row now so we miss the final again 

1st picture last year 2nd this year

*Scruffts Heat Results - Paws in the Park - 14th September 2008
07-Oct-08*

Most Handsome Crossbreed Dog

1st - Russell Trayling & CHESTER

2nd - Rebecca Lawrence & BUSTER

3rd - Philippa Verstraete & BOZWELL

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Prettiest Crossbreed Bitch

1st - Kris Bolton & LULU

2nd - Joel Macey & PIXIE

3rd - Ross Wigg & FLORENCE

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Child's Best Friend

1st - Sharon Smith & MILO

2nd - Natalie Hobbs & TREACLE

3rd - Rebecca Lawrence & BUSTER

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Golden Oldie

1st - Rosie Pilbeam & MOUSE

2nd - Beverley Andrews & KIWI

3rd - Barbara Spencer & HOLLY


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

*Scruffts Heat Results - Paws in the Park, Paddock Wood - 12th September 2009
28-Sep-09*

Most Handsome Crossbreed Dog

1st - Alison Williams-Walker & BRYN

2nd - Lauren Culley & LUCKY

3rd - Paul Carpenter & SAMMY

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Prettiest Crossbreed Bitch

1st - Sally-Ann Bulow & SUMMER

2nd - Claire Smith & MOLLY

3rd - Jean Walker & MOLLY

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Child's Best Friend

1st - Thomas Bulow & SCULLY

2nd - Natalie Hobbs & TREACLE

3rd - Sarah Tripp & SIRIUS

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Golden Oldie

1st - Jill Chandler & ARCHIE

2nd - Julia Maxted & DIZZY

3rd - Joel Macey & PIXIE


----------

